# A couple of shots of my little zoo :)



## Isis (Feb 25, 2007)

Creobroter elongata:

1. Adult male







2. L1 Larvae






____________________________________________________________

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii:

1. L1 Larvae






2. L2 larvae






3. L3 larvae






___________________________________________________________

Parasphendale argionina:

1. Female L5






2. L3 male






____________________________________________________________

Ceratomantis saussuri:

1.Adult male






____________________________________________________________

Phyllocrania paradoxa:

1. L1 Larvae eating a D. hydei






2. L4 female






Some photos are fresh, other not, anyway how do you like my collection?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful pics!! and nice collection Isis


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 25, 2007)

Your picture of the L5 Female Parasphendale argionina looks like Zorak from Space Ghost!


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Feb 25, 2007)

I never realised P. wahlbergii look so wild when they're young.


----------



## Isis (Feb 25, 2007)

It is like in the story about a n ugly duckling  I will post a photo of an L4 in a while, it is a magical methamorphosis because after the 3rd molt they are white already  

I prefer them black though, maybe I got used to these little nightmares


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Ian (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow...these photos are just amazing!

What camera are you using?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isis (Feb 26, 2007)

It is not a good camera- I am using Minolta Z3 Dimage, it is the lens that gives such a blast  

Raynox DCR-250 is a wonderful invention! (the same macro lens that Drizzt uses)


----------

